# wood boring insects



## DIYQUEENINKY (May 5, 2012)

Just this Spring while pulling weeds around my screened in patio I noticed sawdust all over some of the weeds. In searching around the area I can see a hole behind the downspout where it is coming from. Now I can hear a sound almost like water dripping coming from that particular post. This is all pressure treated lumber. What kind of insect could it be and how can I get rid of it?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you sure it's an insect? I have wood borers in a tree and the woodpeckers make this sort of mess too in trying to get them.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Probably a carpenter bee. Spray any aero insecticide into the hole; wait until you know she is in there based on the noise you heard, or at dusk/dawn.


----------

